# First Gun



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

After looking at several guns and trying to decide whether to buy revolver in .357 or an autoloader in .40, I finally came to my decision. I bought a S&W 22A.

At first I was gonna get a gun for target shooting and to carry as a backup a few days a year hunting. But I decided the majority of my shooting will be punching paper, so why pay a bunch on ammo. If I want to carry during deer season, I can always steal the old mans revolver.:smt033

What are your experiences with the 22A? I'm hoping I got myself a good gun (the S&W name helped sell it).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good buy and if you hunt squirrels they're a blast. Good luck. :smt023


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*22a*

Great choice. If I didn't already have two, older .22's including a Smith and Wesson, I would get one too. Maybe I will anyway. It looks like a super little pistol. A .22 is always an excellent choice for the field. And you dont' have to feel like you are plinking away your life's savings just to have some fun.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

ROFL, reminds me of duck hunt...


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> Great choice. If I didn't already have two, older .22's including a Smith and Wesson, I would get one too. Maybe I will anyway. It looks like a super little pistol. A .22 is always an excellent choice for the field. And you dont' have to feel like you are plinking away your life's savings just to have some fun.


I hear ya on the pinking away the life savings. I have an AK-47 clone that i bought 1000 rounds of ammo for last summer for just under $200. Lots of fun to shoot, but expensive. With the new .22, i can get 1000 rounds for less than $40. :mrgreen:

I don't know when I'll get to shoot the new gun, since I broke my finger at work Friday and can't hold the gun with enough confidence to try shooting it.:smt022


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's the main reason I purchased my Ruger .22. It lengthens my range time as well as being a lot cheaper to shoot. It's more trigger time (no matter what kind of gun it is, it matters in my opinion), and it's cheap as hell to shoot. I shoot the cheap Walmart Federal "Value Pack" of 550 rounds through my Ruger and haven't had a single problem after 1350 rounds in about 3 weeks (and I only spray it down when I'm done). .22's are a lot of fun and I don't really understand why people knock them at all. They are cheap to shoot and extremely accurate. The majority of the people that shoot at the outdoor range that I frequent who knock the .22's, show up and unload their rounds on the range (usually some kind of .45 or something of a bigger caliber), and don't hit a single thing in the range. I love the .22 and I consider it a great *INVESTMENT*. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------

